
Andrew Chen: How much is a Facebook user worth anyway? - andrew_null
http://andrewchen.typepad.com/andrew_chens_blog/2007/06/how-much-is-a-f.html
======
rms
"My guess is that someone has to move forward with a large direct response ad
network that can deliver relevant ads in a very very small ad unit that is
easily embedded into the widgets."

I think the appropriate ad unit would be a single sentence, fifteen words or
so. Will a successful company emerge to do this or will facebook give their
widget developers a way to monetize without a middleman?

~~~
migpwr
I was looking for this exact thing for a small app I'm writing... i figured it
was already out there. funny.

------
mynameishere
Somewhat less than an E _Trade user.

------
crxnamja
They are worth way more than your site:P

